# Nate says Bayless at point, Kopponen back to Europe



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1215483969201330.xml&coll=7

Kopponen will get to play point in summer league and then will give way to Bayless.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

interesting; too bad about Kopo. Man, I wish it was the start of the season already


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I disagree a little with Nate...I know, surprise.

I think Bayless will need to play point on defense, but most of the time on offense Roy should be the primary ball handler. I really think all three of Roy, Rudy and Bayless will be interchangable anyway


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

No big deal. The Fin is still young.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

The bear hug thing seems kind of weird ... then again Nate's son plays for ASU, so maybe he's had contact with Bayless through him (even though he's an AU kid).


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I like what Nate said. I was soooo happy that Nate was soo excited. I loved it. 

Anyway, interesting part in the "notes" section at the end.



> McMillan said he turned down an offer this summer to negotiate a contract extension with the Blazers. McMillan, who has two years remaining on a five-year, $30 million deal, said he wants to finish his five years before thinking about an extension. "I want to earn it," McMillan said. "We haven't done anything here yet, and when my five years is done, I want to make sure they want me and make sure I want to be here." . . . If the season started today, McMillan said he would envision a starting unit of Steve Blake, Brandon Roy, Martell Webster, LaMarcus Aldridge and Greg Oden. The second unit would be Bayless or Sergio Rodriguez, Rudy Fernandez, Travis Outlaw, Channing Frye and Joel Przybilla. "But I will leave the starting small forward position open, simply because Travis started shooting the three better at the end of the year," McMillan said. "I want he and Martell to fight for that position. But the bottom line is both are going to play and we are going to need both of them. But I think Travis, because of the limited touches he would get in the first group, will be better for the second group."


also, i'm happy that the physicals are out of the way, and the article is sure that the players will be introduced Wednesday! (TOMARROW!!! WOOHOO!)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> The bear hug thing seems kind of weird ... then again Nate's son plays for ASU, so maybe he's had contact with Bayless through him (even though he's an AU kid).



On draft night there was a story that Bayless texted Nate's son and said he was going to play for pops. I'm sure they know each other from AAU ball. 


Nate really seemed excited. that's a good sign


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Nate really seemed excited. that's a good sign


Unless your name is Sergio...


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Note that McMillan said that Bayless is at best second and possibly third-string PG, but that Fernandez is definitely the backup SG. I know that he said "if the season started today" - but Summer League isn't going to change his mind about that. Training camp should be interesting though.

I really would feel better if we could move Martell and re-sign Jones, though. As Nate said, Outlaw's better in the second unit, and Martell is just kind of blah when he's in there with the big three. Jones is more use as a complementary player, and would be a perfect starter at SF.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

meru said:


> Note that McMillan said that Bayless is at best second and possibly third-string PG, but that Fernandez is definitely the backup SG. I know that he said "if the season started today" - but Summer League isn't going to change his mind about that. Training camp should be interesting though.


Nate has barely seen Bayless play at all, so it's reasonable to say he won't stick him in the starting lineup right away. As for SL and Training Camp, if Bayless impresses, you can definitely expect to see heavy minutes for him in the lineup. I highly (HIGHLY) doubt Sergio will get minutes over Bayless. Even as of right now, Bayless is a much better player than Sergio.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I disagree a little with Nate...I know, surprise.
> 
> I think Bayless will need to play point on defense, but most of the time on offense Roy should be the primary ball handler. I really think all three of Roy, Rudy and Bayless will be interchangable anyway


I think once it plays out, all three will be handling the ball with Roy having it down the stretch.
I think Nate just wants Bayless to cement his hold and be reliable as the backup to Blake, ie bring the ball up the court and set up the offense, and guard the opposing PG -- and not turn into another Jarrett Jack who thought he was a PG but was more of an SG.

The PG job is Bayless' to lose, eventually.

I'm excited to get this started!


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

Odd, he said nothing about future star Nedžad Sinanović. I would really like to see Kopponen and Nedžad play together.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It sounded like it was more Quick saying that as a guess, not a fact.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

If the season started today ...that is a big IF. The fall training camp and preseason makes a huge difference for evaluating new players. I don't put too much stock into the statement.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I know that a lot of folks (including myself) want Koponen to turn out well. But the facts are he is an extremely long shot, who I am guessing will never see a sniff of an NBA court until he plays euroleague for a few years.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

1)
ROTFLOL

at Quick writing about Nate peeking through the blinds at the Practice Facility!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

2)
I knew that the drafting of Bayless would cut down PKs PG minutes in summer league, but I didn't think they'd cut him - and make no mistake, "sending hime back to Europe" is the same as cutting him. He will sign a long term contract over there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

wizmentor said:


> 1)
> ROTFLOL
> 
> at Quick writing about Nate peeking through the blinds at the Practice Facility!
> ...



Loved that he poked fun at himself with the blinds crack


Koponen more than likely will sign a 5 year deal in Europe, and still only be 24-25 when it's over. Not like he'll be Sabas or anything


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

If Koponen signs a contract in Europe, why wouldn't he include a buyout clause?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

meru said:


> If Koponen signs a contract in Europe, why wouldn't he include a buyout clause?



Well you would hope so. Players are getting smarter about it now, not like 5 years ago where they would leave their buyout clause sky high and never make it here.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Nate says Bayless at point, KopponRe: en back to Europe*



Maybeso said:


> Title: Nate says Bayless at point, Kopponen back to Europe
> 
> Koponen will get to play point in summer league and then will give way to Bayless.


BS

There's nothing in the article about Koponen going back to Europe. In fact, the article says that Koponen will start the summer league as the starting point guard and they'll try to play Bayless more at the point as summer league goes on.

If anything, that's an encouraging sign for Koponen that he hasn't immediately been demoted on the summer league roster due to us drafting Bayless.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> In Las Vegas, McMillan said the Blazers will begin games with point guard Petteri Koponen -- a first-round pick in 2007 *who will remain overseas next season *-- and Bayless at shooting guard, but that Bayless will eventually get large chunks of playing time at the point.


That is what it said about Koponen. But you can't take what he says as a fact. I think that if PK plays well he can earn a spot onto the roster, because we will only have 14.

But i do remember KP saying that he would like to go into next year with at least 1 open roster spot for flexibility.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Nate says Bayless at point, KopponRe: en back to Europe*



ebott said:


> BS
> 
> There's nothing in the article about Koponen going back to Europe. In fact, the article says that Koponen will start the summer league as the starting point guard and they'll try to play Bayless more at the point as summer league goes on.
> 
> If anything, that's an encouraging sign for Koponen that he hasn't immediately been demoted on the summer league roster due to us drafting Bayless.



It says it right here, but it doesn't say if that's Nate talking or Quick's thinking.



> In Las Vegas, McMillan said the Blazers will begin games with point guard Petteri Koponen -- a first-round pick in 2007 who will remain overseas next season -- and Bayless at shooting guard, but that Bayless will eventually get large chunks of playing time at the point


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The article says Koponen will remain overseas next season. Not a big loss.. especially with the players we have. And he's probably far from ready yet to make any contribution in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> That is what it said about Koponen. But you can't take what he says as a fact. I think that if PK plays well he can earn a spot onto the roster, because we will only have 14.
> 
> But i do remember KP saying that he would like to go into next year with at least 1 open roster spot for flexibility.




I think the part about KP saying he wants to have a roster spot or two open for flexability is really being overlooked. 

Oden, Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, Blake, Fernandez, Webster, Bayless, Rodriguez, Przybilla, Frye, Diogu, Lafrentz, Batum, Koponen. 


I can't see anyway that Portland would want risk the oportunity to sign a FA that becomes available, or make a trade for a 1 for 2 and have to waive Kopo or Batum. It makes a lot more sense for at least one of them to go over seas


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

looks like maggette might have to settle for the MLE somewhere if the clips re-sign brand. how sick would that be if we kept a roster spot open and went after him - bayless, roy, maggette, aldridge, oden


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I said before, I think Freeland has a better chance of coming over next season than Koponen


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> looks like maggette might have to settle for the MLE somewhere if the clips re-sign brand. how sick would that be if we kept a roster spot open and went after him - bayless, roy, maggette, aldridge, oden


Maggette is not a player who we would have much use for. He's a scorer. A one-on-one scorer. We have plenty of scorers. We need defense and spot-up-three from our SF.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Like I said before, I think Freeland has a better chance of coming over next season than Koponen


As the saying goes, you can't teach 7 feet. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wizmentor said:


> 1)
> 2)
> I knew that the drafting of Bayless would cut down PKs PG minutes in summer league, but I didn't think they'd cut him - and make no mistake, "sending hime back to Europe" is the same as cutting him. He will sign a long term contract over there.


Sorry, but that's just wrong. Not about the long-term contract, but about it being the same as cutting him.

Cutting him we do not retain any rights to him. If we cut (renounced) him, he could sign with any NBA team. If he goes back overseas, we retain his rights.

I had thought that Koponen was under contract currently with the Playboys. I suppose his rights could be sold or whatever and he could sign with a new team, but I don't think it's automatic that it will happen in the next year.

Even so, the guy is only 20. If he signs a three or four year deal and doesn't have a buyout clause, he'll come over at age 24 or so... Rudy is 23 right now and Roy is 24. I think that is a decent age for an established player to make a splash in the NBA.

Finally, though, he will almost certainly have a buyout clause whenever he signs his next contract.

There is VERY LITTLE reason to bring over a 20 year-old international player when he is not ready to contribute to an NBA team immediately. Keeping him overseas is a good move and increases the chances of him bringing value to the team someday.

Also... did I miss it? Where does it talk about Koponen getting sent back to Europe in that article?

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

meru said:


> Maggette is not a player who we would have much use for. He's a scorer. A one-on-one scorer. We have plenty of scorers. We need defense and spot-up-three from our SF.



Really? Name one small forward on the team he isn't better than? If you even answer, you are wrong. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Really? Name one small forward on the team he isn't better than? If you even answer, you are wrong.
> :biggrin:


Maggette is a career 33% shooter from three. I think the point was that we need 3pt shooting, not overall 'betterness.' And he is a downgrade defensively. 

We need guys who can stretch the defense, not slashers like Maggette.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Fork said:


> Maggette is a career 33% shooter from three. I think the point was that we need 3pt shooting, not overall 'betterness.' And he is a downgrade defensively.
> 
> We need guys who can stretch the defense, not slashers like Maggette.


Nice you point out career numbers instead of what he is at. He is currently at .384 which is quite respectable. It's not what his career numbers are, it is what he is doing NOW. He is peaking in his career, having career numbers across the board. He has a dimension to his game that none of the Blazer small forwards have, the ability to slash and handle the ball in traffic. He is a very physical player, and one of the most important items:

He gets to the line for about 9 attempts per game. This means he puts pressure on the defense, gets them in foul trouble, and makes gravy at the line.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Fork said:


> And he is a downgrade defensively.




from outlaw and webster? i don't think that's possible in terms of perimeter/post defense, and we likely won't need a lot of shot-blocking from our 3.

presumably little chance of happening anyway since he's probably only looking for a one year deal, but it's interesting to contemplate what we'd be like with a starting SF who played with confidence every night.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

If we could get Magette for the midlevel- I would do it. He's better than what we have and, if he doesn't fit, he's a very easy piece to trade (perhaps at the deadline) to bring back something we need.

He's basically a 8 to 9 million dollar player available for 6 million- a good deal.

No chance he comes here, though.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Nice you point out career numbers instead of what he is at. He is currently at .384 which is quite respectable. It's not what his career numbers are, it is what he is doing NOW. He is peaking in his career, having career numbers across the board. He has a dimension to his game that none of the Blazer small forwards have, the ability to slash and handle the ball in traffic. He is a very physical player, and one of the most important items:
> 
> He gets to the line for about 9 attempts per game. This means he puts pressure on the defense, gets them in foul trouble, and makes gravy at the line.


And nice that you point out what he did on 200 shots last season, not on the 1100 for his career. One good season shooting doesn't make up for 8 bad seasons. My guess is he'll plummet back to Earth shooting threes next season.

He may have a dimension that the other SFs don't have, but our TEAM has some slashers. Roy, Bayless and Fernandez can handle that role just fine. 

I like Maggette a lot. If we had better shooting from the 1 and 2 positions, I'd feel better about going after him. But as of right now, we need shooting more than slashing.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Maggette is too fragile and too small for the SF position.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

If PK doesnt go back to Europe, its almost worsened our PG situation over last years. With Blake, Bayless, Rodriguez, and PK wanting minutes.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I wouldn't bank of PK going back to europe. That was Quick interjecting, they can't possibly make that call until after he's had a chance in SL. I think that if you were to put PK against Sergio for a roster spot and contract situation wasn't a factor PK would beat out Sergio. We talk about how poor PK's competition is, but a large percentage of the playuers in the Finnish league are US Division II players. While that's not overly impressive, it is better than HS leve in the US, and he was failry dominant there winning the MVP award. Just because he plays overseas against lesser than NCAA competitiondoesn't automatically mean he can't hang.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Another thing on PK if he does go overseas we very well could be a looking at a very Rudy situation where he's making 2mil to 3mill euros a year and being asked to walk away for $850k. If we want him here we need to get him here. We didn't buy that pick on a player we didn't think would ever be a contributor.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Another thing on PK if he does go overseas we very well could be a looking at a very Rudy situation where he's making 2mil to 3mill euros a year and being asked to walk away for $850k. If we want him here we need to get him here. We didn't buy that pick on a player we didn't think would ever be a contributor.


So shouldn't we bring over Freeland by the same logic?

Every year that he doesn't come over gives the team:

-- another roster spot
-- more certainty about whether he's worth a guaranteed contract
-- delays his free agency a year

He's only 20 years old. There's simply no rush with him.

Ed O.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a feeling that Freeland is in a different category than Kopo - and that it is unlikely that he would ever be more than a good rebounding, 6 fouls guy. Unlikely to get a crazy offer in the European leagues. Kopo on the other hand seems like he has the potential to be a starting PG for one of the bigger Euroleague powers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> So shouldn't we bring over Freeland by the same logic?
> 
> Every year that he doesn't come over gives the team:
> 
> ...


Freeland isn't getting multiple 4-5 year offers from Euoro teams offering more than we can offer. Kopo proved some things in his league, Freeland played less than 6mpg in his. Different players different circumstances.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Freeland isn't getting multiple 4-5 year offers from Euoro teams offering more than we can offer. Kopo proved some things in his league, Freeland played less than 6mpg in his. Different players different circumstances.


You said:

"We didn't buy that pick on a player we didn't think would ever be a contributor."

Did we buy the Freeland pick thinking he would never be a contributor? How can you tell the different motivations that the Blazers had when they selected each of those players?

Again, though: a 4 or 5 year deal is FINE. He's only 20 years old. Let him get badass in Europe and come over when he's more established. Having him at the end of the bench right now doesn't do his game or the Blazers much good at all. In fact, it might be detrimental, if he rides the bench and then decides to go to Europe for good at the end of his rookie deal with the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Really? Name one small forward on the team he isn't better than? If you even answer, you are wrong.


Did you read the post I made? What do you mean "better than"? I believe he could beat any of our SFs at one-on-one. And maybe all three of our guys could beat him in a 3-point shootout. So what? Not to pointout the gobsmackingly obvious but this is a team game, and Maggette has never proved he's a team player. SA could maybe use him because they don't have the depth and they have aging players, but I bet his numbers would go WAY down.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> You said:
> 
> "We didn't buy that pick on a player we didn't think would ever be a contributor."
> 
> ...


Sure he can do that and be then getting 4-5million euro a year offers or he can come here and get 850k USD... 

More than anything I think it's pretty premature to say he will or won't be here in fall. He wants to be here in fall. So writing him off on the 1st day of Mini camp is premature and unwarranted on Quicks behalf. Besides I don't put a lot of stock in Quicks articles. He interjects his opinions wiht fact so his opinions come across as being fact.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Sure he can do that and be then getting 4-5million euro a year offers or he can come here and get 850k USD...


Speculation. We don't know the CBA rules in 4 or 5 years and we don't know how much he's going to be earning.

In any case, every major basketball prospect in the modern era has made it to the NBA at some point or the other... I doubt that Petteri Koponen will be the singular exception.



> More than anything I think it's pretty premature to say he will or won't be here in fall. He wants to be here in fall. So writing him off on the 1st day of Mini camp is premature and unwarranted on Quicks behalf.


He wanted to be here last year, too. I don't think that what he wants is right at the top of indicating what he's gonna do.



> Besides I don't put a lot of stock in Quicks articles. He interjects his opinions wiht fact so his opinions come across as being fact.


I can't disagree with you on either front there. I'm personally discussing what SHOULD be, rather than defending what may or may not be.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't see a problem necessarily if he comes over this year...He likely would be in the NBDL for most of the year...I suspect Batum may be there quite frequently as well....

As for the PG situation...one of Sergio and Blake is likely not to be on the team 1-2 years from now anyway...my guess is Sergio, but even Blake may go b\c if Rudy & Bayless have the impact that many think they will...Blake will be the 4th best guard option at best (behind Roy, Rudy & Bayless), which means a situational player...not sure if he would accept that sort of role or not, though I think he would be perfect for it....

I think this also bodes badly for Sergio (specifically) and Koponen...though both are young, and Koponen is not yet signed...so I can certainly understand if POR wanted to send him overseas for another 1-2 years to see how the Blake\Sergio\Rudy\Bayless situation plays out...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> More than anything I think it's pretty premature to say he will or won't be here in fall. He wants to be here in fall. So writing him off on the 1st day of Mini camp is premature and unwarranted on Quicks behalf.


Barring Koponen absolutely blowing up in summer league, I bet Quick is right. Pritchard has said they'll keep a roster spot open, so it's not exactly speculation. And it sounded as if McMillan said he'd be going back overseas. If you can figure out a way that Koponen can find a spot on the roster with 14 (assuming Batum) already committed...then maybe it'll happen. If not, I'm going to say Quick is probably right.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think there is a chance that we could make a 2 for 1 or 3 for 2 to consolidate things a bit. Which would open up a spot.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

From Barret's blog: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/waiting-on-wednesday.html



> "Petteri definitely has a shot to make the roster for next season. This is a very important summer league for him."


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That comment is listed in the comment section, not the article. Just in case someone reads the article and can't find it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> And it sounded as if McMillan said he'd be going back overseas.


I guess that explains why he turned down the contract extension. For some reason he wants to coach in the euroleague. Kind of surprising, no?

barfo


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> I guess that explains why he turned down the contract extension. For some reason he wants to coach in the euroleague. Kind of surprising, no?


Not really, he must really really wants to coach Kopo, Freeland and Nezdad.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Again, Nate shows his "preference" and accomodation for darker skinned players.

We have 2 white players in Sergio and Petteri who are true PG's and already far, far better at it than Bayless will ever be. Add to that mix Steve, who is a true combo guard. Bayless is a very good SG and that's all he is. He has no history of success at the PG spot at all.

Petteri did not get to play at PG last summer but still showed at SG he has defensive abilities better than *any* guard we have.

For Nate to be even talking about set lineups before summer league shows disrespect for the players participating and shows a lack of commitment by Nate to fielding the best team possible. Might as well save the money and not have summer league at all.

The best news in the article is that he won't be signing an extension soon.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> Again, Nate shows his "preference" and accomodation for darker skinned players.
> 
> We have 2 white players in Sergio and Petteri who are true PG's and already far, far better at it than Bayless will ever be. Add to that mix Steve, who is a true combo guard. Bayless is a very good SG and that's all he is. He has no history of success at the PG spot at all.
> 
> ...


Right, Nate's showing preference for Blacks, by saying that the likely starting lineup for next year will feature Steve Blake.

As for the rest of the tripe you threw up on the screen, it's all pretty much what we've come to expect from you. Thanks for the thoughtful, in depth analaysis.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Right, Nate's showing preference for Blacks, by saying that the likely starting lineup for next year will feature Steve Blake.


What he said was Blake would start TODAY. He said nothing about next year.

After reading it again it is hard to tell how much is from Nate and how much is twisted, or implied by Quick.

Then again, when's the last time you saw Nate give Sergio or Petteri a bear hug and gush over them like some lovesick 3rd grader? And he says he hasn't even seen Bayless play hardly at all.:lol:


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Again, Nate shows his "preference" and accomodation for darker skinned players.


Yeah... like Nate's preferences for starting players like Steve "MC Wonder Bread" Blake and benching Frye this year for Joel "The 'Dark' Vanilla Gorilla" Przybilla right?

:lol:

Sergio is not playing not only because he can't shoot, but becasue you can't even be sure Sergio will sink wide open layups when they present themselves. 

How many wide open lay-ups has Sergio bricked in the last 2 years? 10? 15? It's gotta be around there.

And why on Koponen? Because Koponen's entire basketball career has been played in FINLAND. He's played well there, but it's freakin' Finland, dude? North Dakota would beat the **** out of Finland in a war. Biathlon is more popular than basketball there. To say we need to see Koponen play on bigger stage somewhere (Spain, Greece) for at least a year is an understatement.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What are you saying? That Nate is favoring one player over the other by the color of their skin? C'mon man!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Koponen would've been EATEN ALIVE if he were to play in the NBA last year, this year and the next year.
To say he is the best perimeter defender on the team is laughable..


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> And why on Koponen? Because Koponen's entire basketball career has been played in FINLAND. He's played well there, but it's freakin' Finland, dude? North Dakota would beat the **** out of Finland in a war. Biathlon is more popular than basketball there. To say we need to see Koponen play on bigger stage somewhere (Spain, Greece) for at least a year is an understatement.


I assure you, biathlon is not more popular than basketball here. and the finnish (conscript) army has more men than the entire population of north dakota.. although since I'm probably counted as one of those 700k men and haven't seen an assault rifle in 7 years, it could be possible the high number of reserve troops doesn't really say too much of our army :laugh: 


.. anyway, it's obvious koponen isn't going to make the blazer roster just by what he has done in the finnish league, everybody knows that. but being a finn, he hasn't really had a chance to play in any other league yet. and I seem to remember the blazers staff approving him staying in finland for last season. 

and finnish league isn't _that_ bad. most of the teams have a veteran pro at the point. I know these aren't really household names, but for example eric washington (alabama, denver nuggets), tyson patterson (ASU), wayne bernard (davidson), glenn stokes (american), anthony bennett (bradley), jermaine spivey (u of new orleans), louis hinnant (boston college), chris hester (eastern washington) have all at least made it to an division I school. and there are only 12 teams in the finnish league.

if he doesn't get a contract to blazers, which wouldn't be surprising considering portland's backcourt situation, he'll sign with a team in a bigger league than finland and hopefully does well.



> Koponen would've been EATEN ALIVE if he were to play in the NBA last year, this year and the next year.
> To say he is the best perimeter defender on the team is laughable..


says the guy who has never seen petteri play extended minutes on his preferred position.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Meh...I'm just happy that Koponen will get a shot to run the team in Summer league. If he doesn't do well then he should go to Europe. But roster spot shouldn't be totally out of reach if everything goes well. Portland could very well let Rodrigues go the way Memphis let Navarro go back to Spain if Nate is not happy with him. We'll see.

And the American players in Finland are mostly from Division I and have some pro yeras on their belt meaning their better than your average division I player. The best finnish players could play there as well, easily. and several of them have/are playing.

Some Americans playing in Finland. Maybe you've heard some of these, don't really know.

Wayne Bernard, Davidson College (USA)
Corey Smith, Vanderbilt University (USA)
Louis Hinnant, Boston College (USA)
Steve Smith, Iona College (USA)
Damon Williams, University of Southern Colorado (USA)
Eric Washington, University of Alabama (USA)
Cedric McGovan, University of Cincinnati (USA)
Mark McCarroll, University of Pittsburgh (USA)

There's more of them but don't have time to dig them out

EDIT : ED beat me to it


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hephaestus said:


> North Dakota would beat the **** out of Finland in a war.


Uhh... dude. Did you forget about the Soviet invasion of 1939? The Fins are known as some of the most tenacious fighters in the world. Or at least were in the late 30's. Guess they haven't had to prove anything recently, but outnumbered and outgunned they did pretty darn well. No disrespect to North Dakota, but come on.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> No disrespect to North Dakota, but come on.



Yeah Ed, you wouldn't wat to insult the 43 people that live in North Dakota


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Uhh... dude. Did you forget about the Soviet invasion of 1939? The Fins are known as some of the most tenacious fighters in the world. Or at least were in the late 30's. Guess they haven't had to prove anything recently, but outnumbered and outgunned they did pretty darn well. No disrespect to North Dakota, but come on.
> 
> Ed O.


Feel free to disrespect North Dakota. I won't tell.

Yeah, that Finland can't beat N.D. in a war was striking to me as well in its lack of fact based information.

Though, aren't there a bunch of missle silos in N.D.? They always have that option, I guess. No. Not that one, the missles are gone. The option where the small population of that state hides out in the silos in fear of having their *** kicked by the Finns. Quick everybody, hide in the silos the Finns are coming! He he.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Feel free to disrespect North Dakota. I won't tell.
> 
> Yeah, that Finland can't beat N.D. in a war was striking to me as well in its lack of fact based information.
> 
> Though, aren't there a bunch of missle silos in N.D.? They always have that option, I guess. No. Not that one, the missles are gone. The option where the small population of that state hides out in the silos in fear of having their *** kicked by the Finns. Quick everybody, hide in the silos the Finns are coming! He he.



So what you're saying is that North Dakota is no tougher than the French? 

At least we get skinny pancakes from the french


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Koponen would've been EATEN ALIVE if he were to play in the NBA last year, this year and the next year.
> To say he is the best perimeter defender on the team is laughable..


and this is based on what?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

MARIS61 said:


> What he said was Blake would start TODAY. He said nothing about next year.
> 
> After reading it again it is hard to tell how much is from Nate and how much is twisted, or implied by Quick.
> 
> *Then again, when's the last time you saw Nate give Sergio or Petteri a bear hug and gush over them like some lovesick 3rd grader? And he says he hasn't even seen Bayless play hardly at all.:lol:*


I agree I thought the hug was a bit odd, until it was pointed out to me that Bayless and Nate's son (who plays for Arizona State) know each other ... which implies that Nate probably already knew him too.

But hey, I'm sure it's easier to believe that Nate orders his rotations based on skin color than talent.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

wizmentor said:


> and this is based on what?


Uninformed ignorance?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW KP said today that if Koponen has a good Summer League, the Blazers would be inclined to simply sign him to the final roster spot.... Sounds like they are already planning on Batum being here as well.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Uhh... dude. Did you forget about the Soviet invasion of 1939? The Fins are known as some of the most tenacious fighters in the world. Or at least were in the late 30's. Guess they haven't had to prove anything recently, but outnumbered and outgunned they did pretty darn well. No disrespect to North Dakota, but come on.
> 
> Ed O.


Ed, I just reported you to the House Committee on Unamerican Activities. If and when North Dakota invades Finland, and I have no doubt it will now that we've given them the idea, it will be no contest. Finland is vulnerable by sea, while landlocked North Dakota is accessible only by a land flyover of 1000 miles after a grueling 3000 mile flight from the old country over ice, whitecaps, and Santa's elves. I don't care how much hot borsch soup you drink, by the time the 5.2 million Finns land their troops, their leader Koponen will be as lost as Gen. Custer was and still is, wherever he is. On the other hand, the Peace Garden State could transport its 600,000 residents to Finland on one large barge up the St. Lawrence, loaded with arrowheads and captained by UND's very own Phil Jackson, faster than you can say "Which country has 35% of the world's population north of latitude 60ºN?"


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> BTW KP said today that if Koponen has a good Summer League, the Blazers would be inclined to simply sign him to the final roster spot.... Sounds like they are already planning on Batum being here as well.


Part of what he said about Batum is that it just makes sense with their roster. I took him to mean not only a 3rd SF but a rookie who, simply by being a rookie (and a 2nd rounder at that) won't contribute to a logjam -- unlike someone like Udoka or Jones -- a veteran good enough to command minutes.

I'd say that argument holds for Koponen, presuming he shows enough during summer league. I'd slot him into the 3rd SG spot, at least for now. He's big enough (if only barely) to have a shot defending SGs and, very much like Roy, the ball could go through him on offense. Really (though I hate the phrase) if he turns out to be something like a "poor man's" Roy that'd be great for this team in that the offense wouldn't have to change from the established pattern of starting plays from the SG position. And if he gets good enough, then by all means run him at PG with Roy or Fernandez at SG. It'd be a nice, big backcourt -- taller, at least, than with Bayless there.

The more I think about it, the more I like the guard situation. Roy's already an All-Star, Blake's a nice solid veteran, at _least_ one of Fernandez, Bayless, Rodriguez, and Koponen seems likely to pan out as a strong rotation player at the very least and if virtually any two of them do (or if even just one of them manages to approach All-Star level himself), given the rest of the roster the team should be set for a good long time.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> BTW KP said today that if Koponen has a good Summer League, the Blazers would be inclined to simply sign him to the final roster spot.... Sounds like they are already planning on Batum being here as well.


sounds great - do you have a link?




> Ed, I just reported you to the House Committee on Unamerican Activities. If and when North Dakota invades Finland, and I have no doubt it will now that we've given them the idea, it will be no contest. Finland is vulnerable by sea, while landlocked North Dakota is accessible only by a land flyover of 1000 miles after a grueling 3000 mile flight from the old country over ice, whitecaps, and Santa's elves.


north dakotan navy sure sounds terrifying.. and you forget santa claus, or joulupukki as he is known here, is obviously on our side. and don't try to tell me he lives at north pole!



> "Which country has 35% of the world's population north of latitude 60ºN?"


that's interesting, I had no idea..


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> sounds great - do you have a link?



I don't have a link for you but I can confirm I heard it from Pritchard's mouth very recently. Sadly I don't recall if it was radio or some of the video footage I've checked out recently, but it's clear he's keeping an open mind about both Batum and Koponen. And in that sense, it's maybe okay that there's not a lot of talent on the roster after those two and Bayless -- let's see how well those three can carry a team against mostly better (and sometimes significantly better) squads.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

el_Diablo said:


> sounds great - do you have a link?.


_"He (Petteri) has looked good,'' Pritchard said, raising his eyebrows. "He has really improved. If he does a good job (at Summer League), I might sew him up and bring him over. We will see.''_

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/summer_league_update_diogu_out.html

this is yet another example of why Quick is such a bad source for info. One day he writes something without quotes that makes one think the team is going one direction, the next day management has to correct him. Dude just makes **** up to stir the pot.

STOMP


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

All North Dakota has to do is send the Finns a picture of Mt. Rushmore with a title of "Look what we did to South Dakota" - and the Finns will surrender. 

On the other hand, the Finns can send Kimi Raikkonen to head the diplomatic negotiations team - and the North Dakotan will fall asleep, leading to a surprise Finn attack.

"That's why they play the game" - said Hubie Brown, wistfully.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> So what you're saying is that North Dakota is no tougher than the French?
> 
> At least we get skinny pancakes from the french


Yah, the French did nothing for us during the Revolution.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> _"He (Petteri) has looked good,'' Pritchard said, raising his eyebrows. "He has really improved. If he does a good job (at Summer League), I might sew him up and bring him over. We will see.''_
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/summer_league_update_diogu_out.html
> 
> ...


I don't think it's about stirring the pot nearly so much as it is giving his own best assessment of the situation. Canzano seems _much_ more of a pot stirrer to me.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What I want to know is, I have North American Indian, Finnish and French in my blood. Who should I root for in this war? Or should I just give up and surrender!!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

hasoos said:


> What I want to know is, I have North American Indian, Finnish and French in my blood. Who should I root for in this war? Or should I just give up and surrender!!


Needless to say that if you like Santa and want to have some gifts in the future, you root for Finland.

Anyway, nice read about Koponen

http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121573403488406900

He would also get more money by going to Europe as last year he reportedly turned down 500.000€ offers from european team. If he goes to Europe he'll have to turn down awful lot of money to come and play with the current rookie salary structure.

And He'll get a chance to show what he has.



> Assistant coach Monty Williams, who runs the summer-league team, says Koponen will start in the backcourt with Bayless.
> 
> “If Jerryd has the ball, he’ll play the point,” Williams says. “If Petteri has it, he’ll play the point. We’ll have to see what they can do. But nine times out of 10, Petteri will have the ball on pick-and-rolls down the stretch.”


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I hope Koponen gets a chance, but the same thing will probably happen to him as last year. He'll play SG more than PG. I don't see how whoever has the ball between him and Bayless will be the PG since one will be feeding the other one when they are in together. Only if he's bringing the ball down and initiating the O will he get a true look at PG. At least in my opinion.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mgb said:


> I hope Koponen gets a chance, but the same thing will probably happen to him as last year. He'll play SG more than PG. I don't see how whoever has the ball between him and Bayless will be the PG since one will be feeding the other one when they are in together. Only if he's bringing the ball down and initiating the O will he get a true look at PG. At least in my opinion.


I think Koponen's best chance to make the team is if he can be a Roy-lite, anyway. The potential is there for him to play with Bayless very much like Roy will -- go for it, PK!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I don't think it's about stirring the pot nearly so much as it is giving his own best assessment of the situation. Canzano seems _much_ more of a pot stirrer to me.


His best assessment??? One day in an article filled with Nate quotes about the state of the Blazer backcourt he flat states PK will not make the team and is heading back to Europe surprising those of us who've been reading otherwise. He could have easily qualified his statement with _might_ or _may_, or he could have asked Nate a direct question and relayed the quote, but instead in typical JQ style he matter of factly writes down his apparently baseless (and wrong) guess mixed in with Nate's quotes misleading Blazer fans yet again.
_
Stir the pot_ was probably the wrong phrase on my part (yes thats Canzano's MO)... I should have said how lazy biased and inaccurate he proves himself to be time and again.

STOMP


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

STOMP said:


> His best assessment??? One day in an article filled with Nate quotes about the state of the Blazer backcourt he flat states PK will not make the team and is heading back to Europe surprising those of us who've been reading otherwise. He could have easily qualified his statement with _might_ or _may_, or he could have asked Nate a direct question and relayed the quote, but instead in typical JQ style he matter of factly writes down his apparently baseless (and wrong) guess mixed in with Nate's quotes misleading Blazer fans yet again.
> _
> Stir the pot_ was probably the wrong phrase on my part (yes thats Canzano's MO)... I should have said how lazy biased and inaccurate he proves himself to be time and again.
> 
> STOMP


I dunno, I think it's a conversation style difference, myself. I can't recall ever having been confused about whether something is opinion or not with him -- it simply _is_ unless he ties it directly to Pritchard or someone else. I really don't find him hard to read on that level.

However, I _do_ agree that it's frustrating that the local media is still so generally clueless about nearly everything relating to the NBA. That said, while Quick makes mistakes I wish he wouldn't make regarding things like the salary cap, his understanding beats most anyone else (outside of someone like Pritchard or Penn, thankfully) who somewhat regularly appears on the radio. And his thoughts about what's going on for players and even really the basics of the game blow away people like Canzano, the Primetime guys, and often even Dawson. Wheels and some of the other Blazers' media crew are the only ones I can think of who top him.

So yeah, Quick makes mistakes and doesn't do as much research as I often wish he'd do. Still, while I might wish for better, it's not like I have time or inclination to raise a big enough stink to someone better in. And on the whole, I find more good with him than bad. If that's not how it balances you, I'm sorry.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Dan said:


> Yah, the French did nothing for us during the Revolution.


Yeah, and that Statue of Liberty thing is just some French garbage that floated up on our shore. We're still waiting for them to get over here and haul that crap away.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I dunno, I think it's a conversation style difference, myself. I can't recall ever having been confused about whether something is opinion or not with him -- it simply _is_ unless he ties it directly to Pritchard or someone else. I really don't find him hard to read on that level.
> 
> However, I _do_ agree that it's frustrating that the local media is still so generally clueless about nearly everything relating to the NBA. That said, while Quick makes mistakes I wish he wouldn't make regarding things like the salary cap, his understanding beats most anyone else (outside of someone like Pritchard or Penn, thankfully) who somewhat regularly appears on the radio. And his thoughts about what's going on for players and even really the basics of the game blow away people like Canzano, the Primetime guys, and often even Dawson. Wheels and some of the other Blazers' media crew are the only ones I can think of who top him.
> 
> So yeah, Quick makes mistakes and doesn't do as much research as I often wish he'd do. Still, while I might wish for better, it's not like I have time or inclination to raise a big enough stink to someone better in. And on the whole, I find more good with him than bad. If that's not how it balances you, I'm sorry.


Is that damning with faint praise?

Quick is good because his incomplete basketball/NBA knowledge and propensity to make mistakes are less than others in the media I can name.

Maybe it is just me, but Quick doesn't become "good" because others are complete dunderheads and Quick isn't. That just tells me Quick is mixed, sometimes good, sometimes bad, mostly in between - just mediocre at his job.

I suppose the glass is half-full, and at the salary newspapers hand out, I guess we shouldn't expect a whole lot more.

But, is it too much to ask a "professional" to act like one?


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

mook said:


> Yeah, and that Statue of Liberty thing is just some French garbage that floated up on our shore. We're still waiting for them to get over here and haul that crap away.


The French already got rid of it. They through it in the water. The funny part is that we pulled it out instead of letting the tide take in down to Mexico for them to deal with. Best solution I can think of now is to give it to Canada as a gift. We can just say its a huge trophy for something.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Is that damning with faint praise?


Yeah, I suppose.  You can look at him as a glass half full or a glass half empty but either way when the rest of the glasses are 3/4s empty....

I think it'd be great if virtually anyone here managed to replace not Quick but some of those around him -- Canzano, etc. -- if only to then use some of the information _here_, such as Storyteller's stuff.

I remember back a few years ago when Suke and company laughed for 15 minutes at a caller who suggested the Blazers might be looking to add a PF through draft or trade. Their point was why on earth would you do that with SAR and Randolph on the team. SAR left that summer (as most of us were fairly sure he would) and, well.... I guess I don't need to go on. :sigh:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I dunno, I think it's a conversation style difference, myself. I can't recall ever having been confused about whether something is opinion or not with him -- it simply _is_ unless he ties it directly to Pritchard or someone else. I really don't find him hard to read on that level.


if he were a columnist then he could mix in his opinion as fact and still be doing his job. But he's the Blazer Beat *Reporter*, and reporters relay facts and certainly aren't supposed to dress up their laziest WAGs as such. I don't see the other Oregonian sports reporters who cover the Blazers trying to walk this columnist/reporter line.


> However, I _do_ agree that it's frustrating that the local media is still so generally clueless about nearly everything relating to the NBA. That said, while Quick makes mistakes I wish he wouldn't make regarding things like the salary cap, his understanding beats most anyone else (outside of someone like Pritchard or Penn, thankfully) who somewhat regularly appears on the radio. And his thoughts about what's going on for players and even really the basics of the game blow away people like Canzano, the Primetime guys, and often even Dawson. Wheels and some of the other Blazers' media crew are the only ones I can think of who top him.


his job is to follow this team and lend insight into whats going on... how many others in Portland have that as their job description? He's THE guy by default but that doesn't make him good at his job. 


> So yeah, Quick makes mistakes and doesn't do as much research as I often wish he'd do. Still, while I might wish for better, it's not like I have time or inclination to raise a big enough stink to someone better in. And on the whole, I find more good with him than bad. If that's not how it balances you, I'm sorry.


I'm sorry for all of us... he sucks but is the one of the few options for Blazer related info/misinfo. Too bad we've come to expect so little from our media.

STOMP


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm fine with Koponen being stored over seas for another year. With Bayless, Roy, Blake, Rodriguez, and possibly Fernandez, we have more than enough players that can easily fill his position.

Even if he were to come over this coming season, I highly doubt he would see much playing time. Perhaps if Blake and Frye are traded for David Lee, for instance, then I could see him fitting in somehow.

Either way, I believe that having a roster spot open suits us well in case a deal can be made in which we need to take back an additional player.


----------

